# Somebody let me in on the fun



## nowo (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have been doing models for years but never had the space for a dio.

I want to start but I am not sure of the materials and tools to use.

For example:

If I make walls out of foam, what type of paint can I use?

What can you use to make details in foam?

What type of glue should I be using  ?


Thanks :thumbsup: 

_The Newbie in dio_


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

First - Welcome here. 

The glue that works best is foam glue - Walmart, hobby supplies, etc carry it. You can also use two-part expoxy as well. 

Arcylic paints wok well, too. Once sealed thou... You can use most paints - Oil, etc.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

hi, you can use a hot melt glue gun also if your careful. yes the foam will melt( a little) so make sure its not a surface you need to be smooth unless your going to cover/weather it. Details: depends on what kind of details you want to make and what kind of foam you plan to use.


----------

